# LET'S GO FISHING!!! GAME OVER!



## REO (Oct 13, 2010)

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*5 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 5 of those numbers have been guessed!

Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 150.

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 150.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

We ask that if you won a prize, to please step back and give the others a chance to win.

The winners are:

#1 Mock2Farms

#2 sixstardanes

#3 Chandab

#4 End Level Farms

#5 Shana

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.. We plan to have a contest EVERY MONTH till we run out of prizes or are sick of this fishing thing.. whichever comes first..

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!


----------



## Mock2Farms (Oct 13, 2010)

27!


----------



## End Level Farms (Oct 13, 2010)

Mock2Farms said:


> 27!



127


----------



## REO (Oct 13, 2010)

BAM! Holy cow!





We have a winner!





*#27*.

Mock2Farms, email me! Email me

The prize is foaling strips, if you don't breed, let me know in your email.


----------



## dannigirl (Oct 13, 2010)

108


----------



## Songcatcher (Oct 13, 2010)

78


----------



## normajeanbaker (Oct 13, 2010)

46


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 13, 2010)

51!!

Lucy


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2010)

63


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 13, 2010)

111


----------



## Renee (Oct 13, 2010)

33


----------



## ruffian (Oct 13, 2010)

99 !!


----------



## wrs (Oct 13, 2010)

Let the fun begin!

Todays guess 39.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 13, 2010)

My guess 13


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 13, 2010)

45 for Wednesday!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 13, 2010)

149


----------



## justjinx (Oct 13, 2010)

my guess fot today, wednesday, is 86. jennifer


----------



## sdust (Oct 13, 2010)

my guess 81!


----------



## AshleyNicole (Oct 13, 2010)

55


----------



## REO (Oct 13, 2010)

Wheeeee!!! We have another winner!

Sixstardanes with 149!

Email me with your mailing info!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 13, 2010)

32


----------



## DukeFleurPeek (Oct 13, 2010)

137


----------



## Reble (Oct 13, 2010)

My guess today is 93


----------



## Fanch (Oct 13, 2010)

My guess is 72


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 13, 2010)

123


----------



## barbiedoll68346 (Oct 13, 2010)

My guess is 69


----------



## liltnt (Oct 13, 2010)

17


----------



## ChromeLuvr (Oct 13, 2010)

42 is my guess for Wed.


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 13, 2010)

8


----------



## epetrilli (Oct 13, 2010)

9


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 13, 2010)

My guess for Wednesday is 89.


----------



## walkermini (Oct 13, 2010)

25!


----------



## Devon (Oct 13, 2010)

77


----------



## valshingle (Oct 13, 2010)

133!


----------



## Katiean (Oct 13, 2010)

23


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 13, 2010)

79


----------



## Enchantress (Oct 13, 2010)

3


----------



## picasso (Oct 13, 2010)

Wednesday's guess is 5


----------



## Minimor (Oct 13, 2010)

*101*


----------



## S Bar P (Oct 13, 2010)

10


----------



## Echo Acres (Oct 13, 2010)

73


----------



## Ferin (Oct 13, 2010)

11


----------



## SWA (Oct 13, 2010)

16?


----------



## chandab (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess 14

Three of my usual numbers for stuff like this are already taken.


----------



## Mock2Farms (Oct 13, 2010)

AHH! I'm so excited! I've never won anything - haha


----------



## Sandee (Oct 13, 2010)

My guess 65.


----------



## pooper scooper (Oct 13, 2010)

I am guessing 87.


----------



## REO (Oct 13, 2010)

No more winners yet!





To winners, My email is posted in this thread twice or you can send email by going to my profile or by going to my website link in my signature or a PM would work if someone needs to find me!


----------



## dannigirl (Oct 14, 2010)

88


----------



## Deb O. (Oct 14, 2010)

139


----------



## LindaL (Oct 14, 2010)

62


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 14, 2010)

I will guess 83 today


----------



## Renee (Oct 14, 2010)

103


----------



## Minimor (Oct 14, 2010)

*49*


----------



## Songcatcher (Oct 14, 2010)

Thursday, I'm going to guess 114.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy Thursday 14th ...... I'll take a stab at it with *66* please


----------



## Enchantress (Oct 14, 2010)

7 Thursday


----------



## m-mini (Oct 14, 2010)

111


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 14, 2010)

Thursday's guess: 51

Lucy


----------



## Genie (Oct 14, 2010)

100 - thursday


----------



## bullockcorner (Oct 14, 2010)

How about 22!


----------



## walkermini (Oct 14, 2010)

84!


----------



## justjinx (Oct 14, 2010)

For Thursday, 56. jennifer


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 14, 2010)

How about 19


----------



## Reble (Oct 14, 2010)

57


----------



## CKC (Oct 14, 2010)

48


----------



## painted_perfection (Oct 14, 2010)

#1


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll guess #2


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 14, 2010)

My guess for today Thursday is *99 *


----------



## picasso (Oct 14, 2010)

Thursday's guess------115


----------



## AshleyNicole (Oct 14, 2010)

76 for today


----------



## wrs (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll guess 143 for today.


----------



## sdust (Oct 14, 2010)

My guess is 60 debbie


----------



## Sandee (Oct 14, 2010)

How about 121 !


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2010)

My guess for today is 34


----------



## SWA (Oct 14, 2010)

150?


----------



## REO (Oct 14, 2010)

*Chandab, 34 is a winner!*





Email me with your address info! [email protected]

Still 2 more prizes to be won!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 14, 2010)

Thrusday - 12


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 14, 2010)

102


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2010)

REO said:


> *Chandab, 34 is a winner!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Cool, I rarely win anything and with the summer I've had this is a much needed change of luck. I'll send e-mail shortly. Thank you.


----------



## thehorsegirl (Oct 14, 2010)

_*75 *__please_


----------



## ChromeLuvr (Oct 14, 2010)

Thurs. guess is 117.


----------



## Ferin (Oct 14, 2010)

4


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 14, 2010)

85 for today


----------



## wpsellwood (Oct 14, 2010)

My guess for today, thurs, is 8


----------



## epetrilli (Oct 14, 2010)

107 today!


----------



## valshingle (Oct 14, 2010)

125


----------



## End Level Farms (Oct 14, 2010)

131


----------



## DukeFleurPeek (Oct 14, 2010)

6


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 14, 2010)

My pick for Thursday is 80.


----------



## Stef (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't think any one put this down yet 77.


----------



## Katiean (Oct 14, 2010)

4


----------



## SHANA (Oct 14, 2010)

15 for thursday


----------



## Fanch (Oct 14, 2010)

26 is my guess for thursday


----------



## S Bar P (Oct 14, 2010)

59?


----------



## REO (Oct 14, 2010)

*End Level Farms your 131 won!*





Email me your mailing info!!!

One more prize to go!!!


----------



## FoRebel (Oct 15, 2010)

How 'bout 27 for Friday


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoo hoo my guess is 110!!!!!!!!!


----------



## epetrilli (Oct 15, 2010)

90


----------



## SWA (Oct 15, 2010)

Friday's guess... 68?


----------



## Deb O. (Oct 15, 2010)

29 for friday


----------



## LindaL (Oct 15, 2010)

44


----------



## dannigirl (Oct 15, 2010)

128


----------



## Renee (Oct 15, 2010)

56


----------



## SHANA (Oct 15, 2010)

91 for friday


----------



## REO (Oct 15, 2010)

GAME OVER!!!

Shana, you won the last prize!

Email me your mailing info! [email protected]

We will have this game again next month!!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Reble (Oct 15, 2010)

My goodness, that went fast, I was just going to add another number Oh well, next month.

CONGRAULATIONS 












#1 Mock2Farms

#2 sixstardanes

#3 Chandab

#4 End Level Farms

#5 Shana


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 15, 2010)

what? you can submit more than once? darn - didn't realize that LOL

Congrats to all the winners so far - we'll keep trying! LOL


----------



## dannigirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, good guessers this month. Last month took nearly all numbers and this month just a little over half the numbers. Thanks for the fun.


----------



## SHANA (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow I didn't think I would win. I'll send you a e-mail shortly.


----------



## REO (Oct 15, 2010)

I already sent you mailing addy in Shana.





Yup, you get one guess per day!

Join us again next month!


----------



## SWA (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!



Wow, that was fun! Looking forward to next month's game!


----------

